# 2018 TOT Count



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What was your Trick or Treat count last night?

My count was way down ~ 117.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I had 227 TOTs. Our town changed its hours to 4-8 p.m. which was a lot better than the 4-7 p.m. I had TOTs even at 8:30 (a lot of them were making their way home). Almost ran out of candy. Managed to keep a few Reese's Peanut Butter Cups for myself!:jol:


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Mine was down too. 65. Last two years I've had about 80. Our times are 5:30 to 7:30, short window.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We had about 90 ToTs, plus a few dozen non-ToTers who just stopped by to see the display and visit. Pretty consistent with previous years in terms of numbers showing up.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Our town is 5:30 to 7:30 and I had 73 which is way more than the usual 20-30 (except that one year when we had a neighbor in the rental next door that also decorated to the extreme and knew lots of kids, I had a big number then--they moved, dang)


----------



## ViennaMike (Nov 24, 2010)

50, which is up from 30-35 the last few years (in Northern Virginia, excellent weather). Folks came between 6:30 and 8 (one family a bit later, as they were heading home, and live just 2 doors away). For you folks who start trick or treating early, is it dark there yet at 5:30 or whenever? It would seem that props lose a lot of impact in broad daylight.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

ViennaMike said:


> For you folks who start trick or treating early, is it dark there yet at 5:30 or whenever? It would seem that props lose a lot of impact in broad daylight.


This time of year the sun doesn't go down in our area until about 6PM, and most of our visitors know to come after that time (we did have one mom show up last night at 5:15 with her little kids). I agree that the look and feel of a display changes once the sun is down. However, we've had friends who visited while it was still daylight so they could see all the details, then returned to see it again after dark to experience the ambience.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

33 I think, but a lot of them were first-timers and said "I always wanted to come here." All seemed very pleased and so am I. Ran out of prizes, got asked "is this real" a lot of times, and fogged up my whole neighborhood without spending a lot on a fogger. A great Halloween for a school night.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, lets see... official count was 14. Likely about average if I tally up all the years, though a little on the light side from the max 18-19 we've had on a 'weekend' Halloween (fri/sat)

Five of the ToT's this year were mid/later teens driving themselves around, so I suspect the 'scare' of a cardboard, plastic and foam cemetery is a bit lost by that age. Two other young kids came up a little before 6pm. I had a few things turned on, but was making a trip with a handful of batteries to get everything else turned on - and it was still nearly daylight at that point.

But those 7 remaining kids were of a young enough age, came after the sun had set and with the whole show running - they seemed to be truly a bit scared to approach the door, though they did brighten up seeing they got a full sized candy bar for their efforts!


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

Four.

We moved last December to a neighboring city. Last year we had about 50 ToTs, if I recall correctly. This year is disappointing. At least I didn't spend a month building an expensive new addition to my graveyard.

The worst part is, just like last year, we're mere minutes' walk from a major ToT neighborhood. Thousands of ToTers, lots of homes that do the typical decorations, at least one house that goes all out (they had a UFO crash site). They're getting a constant streams of kids and families, I get four.

And we're on a fairly major road with lots of traffic, lots of walkers who stopped and admired our display, but we're further up the foothills and just didn't get the necessary traffic on the night of.

And one of our 4 visitors was a neighbor wanting to show us his dog in an Ewok costume! At least everyone mentioned how good the haunt looked.

😞


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

27 which was way down from last year's 40. I will never understand, we're a couple of blocks from both an elementary school and the local high school, yet nobody around here does anything and we hardly get any kids.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I know we handed out over 500 candy bars, and at least half as many more didn't even want candy but just to go through the haunt. We were still putting people through at almost 9 p.m.. I will gladly send a few hundred folks to any of you. IMO, it was too many and we had crowd control issues. Our own fault but I'm hoping our numbers drop next year. We will politely decline any press, which draws them in.


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

We are down about 20 from last year but still a good turn out..
Dave


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The numbers worry me too jdubbya. We had our biggest numbers yet - 450 over 3 nights but 300 on Halloween night - and we struggled to get them through and still give them the experience we aimed for. Had to stay open an extra half hour to get through the lineup and people were waiting far longer than I was comfortable with. Still we had no bad feedback about the wait which was fortunate. It takes about 3-4 minutes to go through our haunt - more if they stop to really look at the details - less if they're scared and keep moving. We had a constant line on the 31st and it took 3.5 hours to get 300 through.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Our count was about 225 TOTs in our town's 2hr window.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

"I got a rock."

Only 4 TOTs this year. It's been this way for quite a few years now. We used to get 20-30 but the neighborhood just got old.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Our neighborhood had a steep decline too. Usually about 90 kids but this year more like 50-60. The weather was great too. Maybe the neighborhood is getting older? I'd like to go bigger with my haunt next year and really try to pull some folks in.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Had around 30 which was average. Now at the campground for the 2 weekends probably had more like 1800.


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

This year we had 88 and considering it was raining, drizzling, and misting most of the night we were very happy. Last year we had around 109 and our lowest count was 70 back in 2010 which was our first year in the current neighborhood. So really a great turnout for the rainiest Halloween night we can remember since we started doing a yard haunt back in the late 90's.


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

I am surprised to hear how early some of these towns "impose" their trick-or-treating hours. We've owned homes in two different towns over the span of 22 years and neither town has any sort of "official" hours. Typically on Halloween we start getting TOTs as soon as it gets dark which was around 5:30 PM before they changed when DST begins/ends in 2007 and 6 PM now, and it's usually over by 9 PM (many years 8 PM). Because we're yard haunters we always take off Halloween, but with so many households being two incomes and people working longer/more hours these days I can't grasp why a town would start hours so early and end them so early!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

About 50 tot's. I was pleased since we had a constant rain/drizzle going on.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

We had beautiful weather. But since it was a week night, we only had about 50 or so. All my regulars came by though, and they are always super nice and complimentary. I’m wondering if I’d support the movement to move Halloween to the last Saturday of the month ...


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Down again like last year. That what you get for moving! Maybe 20.


----------



## Demonoid74 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wait wait wait...are there places where they actually dictate the time people can trick or treat? are you people serious? If that is the case...that is complete and total BS...Growing up in southern California in the late 70s and 80s...we would go out at dark and not end up back home till after 10pm...we would cover miles and make our way to the "rich peoples houses" to get the good stuff! 



Anyways...I only had 3 people here in Las Vegas...down from the 100+ I had for the last 10 years in Henderson...but , we are in a 55+ community at the moment...definitely can not wait to move from here as Vegas in general...is pretty terrible...


----------



## ryulin (Jul 17, 2016)

It's hard to say. We had over 350 people go through the haunt in the back yard. Best guess is about 150 of them were actual ToTs.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

We moved into a new, smaller neighborhood. I am used to an average of 250-300 kids. Last year was the lowest at around 200-220. This year, in the new place, I didn't even go through one large bag of candy, and the street went dark by 8pm. However, it was nice to see so many people on the street participating by being out on their porches handing out candy. 
I was glad I didn't bother to do an entire garage set-up. 
One kid from way down the street saw my lights and made his Mom bring him. He showed up while I was tearing down. Maybe next year, he will tell his friends, and I will get more kids.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

About 1,800 TOT's and about 5,000 - 6,000 people total on Halloween night checking out the display. Blew through 1,600 full size bars and had to go to contingency. We had great weather here in the Chicago area this year for a change....


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

We've ran out the last 3 years. Ran out after 400 this year, at 7:45... could've easily gave out 600


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

ryulin said:


> It's hard to say. We had over 350 people go through the haunt in the back yard. Best guess is about 150 of them were actual ToTs.


Way back when I did big walkthroughs, back before Halloween was a massive litigious nightmare, that's how it always worked for me too. On Halloween night, I'd get maybe 200 ToTs and probably 600+ adults, not in costume, not out with ToTs, showing up to go through. And only about half of the ToTs went through at all because it was unapologetically scary.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

My mother and father came to town and manned the front porch and the candy bowl, and Daddio took the "official" headcount. Accounting for the repeat visitors who walked the route through the yard multiple times as best he could, his head count was roughly 350 (ToTs + parents). Not too shabby for a middle of the week Halloween. But these kids need to learn to be more greedy with the candy. We bought 5 big bags of candy for the evening and still had almost 3 bags left over.


----------

